# King Guidance Requested from Senior People ( German Employment Seeking Visa)



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I lost my job in Gulf.

I am applying for job employment visa for Germany. While preparing my application, I am stucked in below three steps. If anyone can help, it will be very beneficial for me..

For reference, below is application link
https://pakistan.diplo.de/pk-en/service/4-work-jobseeker/2208806

1. What I need to do to prove equivalency of my Pakistani degrees. I am confused with below statement on application

You have to prove the equivalence of your foreign university degree to a German university degree. For this you have to submit a statement of comparability (https://www.kmk.org/zab/zentralstel...r-auslaendische-hochschulqualifikationen.html) or an Anabin-extract matching your main subject and your university exactly (https://anabin.kmk.org/anabin.html)



2. Whom I need to contact for account blockage. Reference below statement

a) Proof of blocked account (Sperrkonto) in the name of the applicant showing a minimum balance of 5634 Euro (Euro 939 per month of stay in Germany, i.e. 6 x Euro 939, and the remark that the account holder can dispose of a monthly amount of Euro 939 only).



3. Which company I should contact and buy health insurance

6 months valid health insurance for a job seeker visa:


Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

In case you've missed the news, millions of workers are still on reduced hours in Germany and very few companies are hiring. Unless you already have interviews lined up or are in the health care field, I would recommend waiting to apply for the job searching permit.


----------



## Anitatraveloutside (Jul 9, 2020)

The govt of UAE already open their door for the tourist and worker you can try here.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

masimshehzad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lost my job in Gulf.
> 
> ...




1. Go to the anabin website (you provided the link yourself in your post), enter your university and degree programme information where appropriate, print out result.


2. A German bank. It used to be Deutsche Bank only, if I remember right, but there were reports of other banks arranging this type of account (and then being difficult about releasing the money when the successful applicant decided to let his visa lapse without going to Germany). 


3. Any insurance provider that meets the requirements for Schengen visa, for example.


4. What *sunshine* said.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Perhaps it will be helpful for any job seeker to know the situation in Germany.

some infos from German companies since begin of Covid:

Daimler Benz is going to reduce min. 15000 employees

Lufthansa: saved from bankruptcy with 9 billion government money, 22000 people could loss her jobs

Continental ./. 20000 until 2029

Airbus in deep crisis

VW in crisis too, ./. 15000 ?

TUI ./. 8000

and so on, Covid is far from over.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks all for the information.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Tellus said:


> Perhaps it will be helpful for any job seeker to know the situation in Germany.
> 
> some infos from German companies since begin of Covid:
> 
> ...


meanwhile Daimler CEO doubled the quote to min. 30.000 employees


----------

